# Google- What are some signs of irritated bowel syndrome? - NewsFormatics.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What are some signs of irritated bowel syndrome?**NewsFormatics.com*Signs of *irritable bowel syndrome* are unexplained vomiting, constant diarrhea alternating with constipation, internal and rectal bleeding, drainage or sores. Fever than lasts for more than 2 or 3 days. Skin lesions or sores that do not heal. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

